# How much should a one month old be sleeping?



## Mom of two

Hi there, I have a one month old girl who it seems to me sleeps an awful lot. I have a 3 year old but to be honest I had such postnatal depression with her that I don't remember much about the first couple months. My new baby seems to feed and sleep. She'll be awake for brief periods of time during the day, but they are very brief. Then she will get fussy and tired of "playing" and I will hold her and she'll fall asleep.

I'd say she sleeps 18 hours a day or so. Is this normal for a one month old?


----------



## babyloulou

I've been told it should be 18-20 hours at that age. The health visitor said to me "you'll find they just eat and sleep for the first couple of months"- I have the opposite issue here though- Ben never, ever sleeps during the day! He cat-naps for 5 minutes or so after a feed but then is wide awake and ratty again! He is so overtired it is untrue but I just can't get him to sleep!! Your's sounds like an angel! :haha:


----------



## Flower_Girl

Agreed, you are lucky lol. Thomas is another whos awake most of the day!
I was under the impression newborns are meant to sleep a lot!


----------



## Tegans Mama

At 1 month old my LO was asleep around 20 hours a day. 

She's now 2.5 years old and sleeps about 14 hours a day! Kids need a lot more sleep than you think before you have one


----------



## Marlarky

My one month old sleeps, eats 8 oz., sleeps for 5 minutes, eats another 4oz. then is up for an hour or 2, eating another 4oz meanwhile, and then sleeps, eats, sleeps, eats hahah so yea thats pretty much it hahah


----------



## minties

Very normal!

My LO does about 18 hours out of 24 asleep and he's 4 months in a few days.

Newborns should sleep a lot, as much as they can.


----------



## babyloulou

Anybody got any tips for newborns that won't sleep?? :haha: Ben has about 2 hours sleep altogether in the day and about 6 hours altogether at night if you minus his feeds :shrug:


----------



## minties

Maybe try and do some sorta routine? Thomas was a horrible sleeper until he was about 10 weeks old.

I find that feeding as soon as they wake up rather than feeding them just before they go down for a nap is better, at least it was with Thomas.

And also keep an eye on the time, somewhere inbetween 60-90 minutes awake Thomes suddenly has had enough and gets tired.


----------



## Breezy

My LO goes to bed around 9-10pm, sleeps until around 2-3, then bottle and back to sleep until around 7am, then bottle and back to sleep 'til around noon, then bottle and awake until around 4-6pm then a cat nap until around 8pm, then bottle and bed!


----------



## Gingerspice

They're meant to spend most of their time asleep. However mine did not sleep, they screamed for the first 4 months. We'd be lucky if they slept 8 hours across 24 hours. Now at 1 years old they sleep a total of 12-13 hours in 24 hours.


----------



## Jem88

My LOs a sleep fighter during the day and only naps for longer than 15mins if she's either on me/her dad or when we go for walks in the pram, but she's a great sleeper at night, she goes to sleep between 8-9pm til 1.30am, but the past 2 nights its been 8pm - 2.30am, 3.00am - 6.30am.. she then has a nap at around 8.30am - 9ish.


----------



## MrsH1980

Myka s just under 6 weeks an is awake on average 6 or 7 hours in a 24 period - roughly an hour per feed/burp/nappy change. You can get 10-15 mins of 'playtime' out of her if she's in the mood.

As for encouraging sleep; I find baby-wearing during the day means she sleeps comfortably for 2/3 hours at a time because she can smell, hear and feel me all the time and feels safe and secure. We use the baby bjorn as she has bad reflux and can't really be scrunched up bu I've heard similar tales from ladies wearing mobys, slings etc

Xxx


----------



## Nats21

Yep sounds about right. I think they say around 17 - 20 hours of sleep for your LO's age. I think Callum managed about 30 - 45 mins of awake time around 1 month. Then it increased to an hour - hour and a half by 3 months old xx


----------

